# Steam ich hatte recht!



## Kuschluk (11. Januar 2011)

Liebe PCGH-gemeinde;

vor geraumer zeit regte ich mich wie wild im Forum auf darüber dass mein Steam Account gebannt wurde (COD MW 2 VAC BANN)

heute abend kam ich von der UNI heim und fand folgendes im Postfach! 


Finde es eine Frechheit wäre das nicht durchgekommen wäre mein spiel weg! ich habe mehrere Mail an den support geschickt und wurde immer geblockt, sogar als ich rechtliche schritte androhte (hab ich nicht selbst getan text war von nem Anwalt).

       

Heute nun das : 


Lieber Steam-User,

Ihr Steamaccount wurde fälschlicherweise von unserem Valve Anti-Cheat
(VAC) System gebannt.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie diesen Fehler unsererseits, dieser Bann wurde bereits
wieder entfernt.

Es scheint VAC hatte in der Hintergrundanwendung des Spiels spielfremde 
Software festgestellt und diese als Nachweis eines Cheats interpretiert, 
während Sie Call of Duty®: Modern Warfare® 2 oder Call of Duty®: Black Ops 
gespielt haben. Nach weiteren Analysen konnten wir feststellen, dass die 
fremde Software keine Cheat-Software ist, sondern eine Variante des Trojaners
"SpyEye" darstellt, der auf Ihrem System zu diesem irrtümlichen Bann führte.

Mehr Informationen zu anderen Formen von "SpyEye" finden Sie unter 
folgendem Link: 
Encyclopedia entry - Learn more about malware - Microsoft Malware Protection Center
Name=Trojan:Win32/Spyeye.

Wir empfehlen Ihnen dringendst Ihren Computer mit einem aktuellen 
Antivirenprogramm zu scannen. Wir haben jedoch derzeit keine Informationen
darüber, ob diese Variante des Trojaners "SpyEye" von gängigen 
Virenscannern korrekt erkannt wird.

Wir bitten Sie unsere Webseite http://support.steampowered.com zu besuchen
und uns mitzuteilen, welchen Virenscanner Sie verwenden, und ob dieser 
Trojaner erfolgreich von Ihrem Virenscanner identifiziert wird.

Sollten Sie weitere Hilfe zu diesem Vorfall benötigen, dann bitten wir Sie ein 
neues Supportticket beim Steam Supportteam zu eröffnen.

Steam Support Team
Welcome to Steam




This notification has been sent to the email address associated with your Steam account. 
For information on Valve's privacy policy, visit http://www.valvesoftware.com/privacy.htm. 
This email message was auto-generated. Please do not respond.

	© 2011 Valve Corporation. All rights reserved. All trademarks are property of their respective owners in the US and other countries.


      


Das kann es nicht sein !

Davon ab beschmutzte dieses Outen meinerseits wohl ehr mein IMAGE als dass es was genutzt hat ! viele leute kamen hast eh gecheatet also wein nicht !


----------



## zcei (11. Januar 2011)

Hehee, die umständliche Art jemandem zu zeigen, dass man einen Virus hat!

Aber wenigstens hast du jetzt dein Spiel wieder, freu dich doch einfach drüber.
Sowas kann passieren.
Und hätte man kein AntiCheat eingebaut kämen pro Tag 2 Posts wie von dir, dass man doch mal was gegen die Cheater machen sollte!


----------



## Kuschluk (11. Januar 2011)

zcei schrieb:


> Hehee, die umständliche Art jemandem zu zeigen, dass man einen Virus hat!




ist schnell passiert sowas -.- 
is ja jetzt nicht der standard (ist wohl aufm notebook passiert das auch als uni nu**e herhalten muss da gehn oft genug sticks durch und auch im inet gibts schnell ma nen virus)

aber hab denen sogar die berichte von avira innerhalb von 48h geschickt und sämmtliche daten.
und angeboten weitere zu schicken wenn man mich denn ernst nimmt.


----------



## timbola (11. Januar 2011)

Und was ist hier mit der News?
Sowas gehört meiner Meinung nach nicht hierher, sondern dahin, wo du dich über Steam aufgeregt hast.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Januar 2011)

Ich habe den Thread mal ins Spiele-Forum verschoben. Dort passt er besser hin.


----------



## PHENOMII (11. Januar 2011)

ich dachte es ist nicht möglich, einen VAC-gebannten Acc zu entbannen.


----------



## rAveN_13 (11. Januar 2011)

Logisch betrachet gibt es dafür keinen Grund.


----------



## Explosiv (11. Januar 2011)

Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, was Steam noch so alles analysiert und durchsucht auf unseren PCs.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## strelok (11. Januar 2011)

Also mein Steam account existiert nicht mehrSTEAM sucks. Also alle Games die ich mir gekauft habe (natürlich Legal) und über Steam laufen sind jetzt weg. Also da sieht man wieder das so ein Online-Store wie Steam zwar viele Vorteile wie zb.  Games werden schneller billiger, oder Wochenddeals mit -50% rabbat usw, aber wenn etwas nicht funktioniert kann alles auf einmal weg sein. Deshalb kaufe ich mir meine Games auch immer im Laden. Denn ich bin ja nicht so blöd und zahle zb. für ein neues Vollpreis-Game bei Steam 50€ und muss dann noch ein paar Stunden das Game downloaden wo ich doch im Laden eine Verpackung mit DVD und dem gewünschten Inhalt (ein Game zb, das nicht stundenlang geladen werden muss) habe und ein Handbuch bekomme was dann auch wiederum ein bisschen was Wert ist. Also auf gut Deutsch ,, man hat etwas Handfestes,,. 

Ahhhh und nochmal ,,STEAM sucks,,.


----------



## Kuschluk (11. Januar 2011)

Warum sollte soetwas nicht möglich sein muss ja wohl iwo bei denen gespeichet sein das is nur ein vorwand ? dachte in die news weil damals das auch in den news war und ich das schlimm finde -.- 

geht hier gar nit um das spiel (hat mir nit wirklich gefehlt) aber es könnte ja jedes andere sein !


----------



## .Mac (11. Januar 2011)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, was Steam noch so alles analysiert und durchsucht auf unseren PCs.
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


VAC scannt so viel ich weiß, die Eingriffe in DLLS/Exe Dateien von außen, und wenn so ein Trojaner dann auf eine Exe zugreift, dann proßt Feierabend. Ich denke auch das Viren der Hauptgrund für fälschliche Bans ist.


----------

